# 1967 Mercury Comet



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's my AMT '67 Mercury Comet. The trunk was cut open and I added a hinge so it could lift open. The kit was missing pieces, so I couldn't build it stock. Hence, I decided to make it into a stock car. I stole the engine from my parts box and modified it just a bit to better resemble the Ford engine. I cut out the fuel filler door and removed the windshield wipers, as well as all of the trim from the body. This was missing the firewall, so I made a resin copy. I used athletic tape to simulate the heat shield material on the interior floor. I scratchbuilt the rollcage, the side panels, and made a bolster for the seat. I lowered the ride on all four tires just a little. I then had to scratchbuild the fuel cell, filler pipe, and overflow hose. Finally put on some decals and called it done. Here's the pics:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's the underside



and here's the trunk



Finally, one last finishing shot


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Where did you get the Mercury decals?


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome Build.:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys

I got the decals from a guy on another forum. He sells 'em. If you're interested, PM me and I'll give you his info


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

Very well done, especially the two tone exterior and trunk detail.


----------

